# Aptaujas >  Apmācības materiāla novērtējums.

## Raimonds1

Nesen uzraku šo un vēletos uzzināt, kā Jūs vērtējat šo materiālu!
Iesācēji, ar pieredzi elektronikā un profesionāļi.
http://www.openbookproject.net/books/so ... pical.html

----------


## GuntisK

Bāc! Šito lapu arī šodien uzraku un gribēju ielikt forumā linku. Raimonds izrādījās pirmais. Nu nekas. 
Man patika visi ar elektrību saistītie jautājumi, animācijas,vispār labs darbs veikts!

----------


## Epis

Tur patiešām ir baigi daudz informācijas. 
vienīgi varētu tas saturs būt bišķi sakārtotāks. 
ja kāds šito visu pārtūlkotu uz LV tad tas būtu ļoti liels iegūldījums elektronikas attīsībā.

----------


## Raimonds1

Jāiesaka Izglītības Koķei!  10 000 Latvijā, kas šito saprot un ai, kāda ražošana un bizness panesīsies. Sevišķi patika materiāla izklāsta secība un tās kustīgās gif bildes, tur nu jāpaliek skaidram, kā kas darbojas.
http://www.openbookproject.net/books/so ... m_fast.gif
http://www.openbookproject.net/books/so ... y_fast.gif
http://www.openbookproject.net/books/so ... l_fast.gif

----------


## Raimonds1

http://hobby-electronics.info/course/html/index.html 
  arī labs

----------


## atix_s

Jā šie ļoti labi matriāli  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## marizo

Nesanāk laika tuvāk iepētīt tos materiālus. Es kādreiz esmu lasījis Lessons In Electric Circuits, man tīri laba literatūra likās.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Jā šie ļoti labi matriāli


 un kuru saprati vislabaak?

----------


## Raimonds1

Vēl viens nejauši tika atrasts
http://www.scribd.com/doc/87474/LC-and- ... rcuits.doc

----------

